# Dual filament 194 wedge



## dirtylowslo (Jul 1, 2007)

I'm wondering if ther is such a thing. And if not is there a bulb that's very close to the same size that is dual filament. Socket type does not matter a I can get/make the correct socket type.


----------



## harmankardon35 (Sep 16, 2009)

yeah its called a 7443 bulb


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

But 7443 isn't the same size.

What wattages are you looking for. You might try donsbulbs.com but I doubt you're going to find anything that small.


----------

